# RMA Newsgroups?



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

There's a fairly active RMA newsgroup:
fido7.ru.martial-arts

(I find that URLs of type news: are often not clickable for people, so don't be surprised if this link doesn't work. Also, it might not be on your server.) Unfortunately the posts are all in special characters (encoding Cyrillic, I imagine) and I can't read them, but from what little comes through it's clear that there is on-topic discussion there. I found two other RMA groups and a general martial arts group in fido7.* but they have been empty.

Has anyone read this group?


----------



## pknox (Sep 21, 2003)

No.  The "ru" designation is a country code for Russia, so even if I did have it on my server (which I don't), I most likely couldn't read it.  I do have a few fido ng on my server, but most of them have very few if any postings.  I guess I should learn Russian anyway -- I'll put that in the hopper with Japanese and Portuguese, after I get this English thing down.


----------

